# Podría conectar un cd-rom en un casette de coche?



## Rock &amp; Roll Forever (Nov 9, 2006)

Podría conectar un cd-rom que hasta hace poco usaba en mi ordenador (es un CD/DVD-Rom que hace tiempo dejó de reproducir dvds pero que aun reproduce cds) en un casette de coche? El caseto es de cinta, pero tiene para conectar cargador de cds...y había pensado que a lo mejor podría utilizar como "cargador" el cd-rom.
Pues eso...un saludo!


----------



## shocky (Nov 9, 2006)

Poder se puede, pero estas compacteras no traen anti shock. ademas tienes que hacer una fuente regulada de 12 Vcc y otra de 5Vcc.


----------

